
Tesla recalls 53,000 cars over brake issue - 101km
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-39663382
======
Lazare
I...okay, that headline is just bad.

Core issue: "A small gear may be defective in some cars; you should come into
the service center and get it checked. If it breaks, you may be unable to
disengage the parking brake."

Headline: "Massive recall over brake issue!"

It's not _technically_ wrong. But it misleads more than it informs.

~~~
badestrand
I don't think you could write the headline any less sensational and more
informative. Tesla has to repair 53.000 cars, this is in itself newsworthy as
it becomes clear that they are struggling with the same issues as any other
car manufacturer and it should be a challenge to their operational logistics.

~~~
Gustomaximus
"Tesla Recommends Parking Break Update"

~~~
caf
I would hope that the BBC had better spelling than that!

~~~
Gustomaximus
Haha yes... I'll leave editing for others amusement.

------
kirillzubovsky
A very sensational title. One of their suppliers F'ed up, and now Tesla needs
to check and replace a small part in some of their cars. All that's required
is a visit to a service centre. Doesn't seem like a big deal.

~~~
_Codemonkeyism
This can be said about any problem in any car, "one of their suppliers f'ed
up" because most things in a car are manufactured by suppliers today. Car
manufacturers only assemble sub systems from 3rd parties.

How comes if Ford f'ed up, it's Ford. If Toyota f'ed up, it's Toyota. If Tesla
f'ed up (doors, brakes) it's a supplier?

~~~
JumpCrisscross
If the issue were the brakes not engaging, sure, I'd blame Tesla. When the
issue is "the parking brake may not disengage and then you'll have to call AAA
and your ice cream will melt," I'm okay with blaming the supplier.

~~~
ismail-khan
Tesla is still responsible for picking the right supplier & some degree of
quality control even on components they didn't manufacture themselves.
Perfectly OK to hold them responsible as well.

------
smaili
Details surrounding the issue in question:

 _In a statement the firm said the electric parking brakes installed on Model
S and Model X "may contain a small gear that could have been manufactured
improperly by our third-party supplier".

If the gear were to break, the parking brake would continue to keep the car
from moving, but the parking brake would be stuck in place, it added._

~~~
spyspy
So this is a matter of brakes being unable to be _disengaged_ from standing
rather than engaged at speed?

~~~
johncolanduoni
But now all the people using their parking brake while moving will be
performing a possibly unsafe action!

~~~
douche
The thing I haven't figured out yet is whether this is the brake engaged when
you shift an automatic transmission into park, or if it is the emergency
brake. If the latter, I'm not sure what the big deal is, since you should
almost never use the e-brake.

~~~
diggernet
It's the parking brake, not the transmission in park.

Though commonly called an e-brake, the parking brake is actually intended to
be used when parking, especially when parking on a hill.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parking_brake](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parking_brake)

~~~
douche
Ah, I see. I was always taught not to use the parking brake. If not used
regularly, it has a tendency to seize up, particularly in cold conditions. On
all but the steepest slopes, park in an automatic is sufficient. With a manual
transmission, I'd either put it in gear in 1st or reverse, depending on the
orientation.

------
nerdface
> The electric car maker said about 2% of the 53,000 vehicles built from
> February to October 2016 were affected, but all of those cars are being
> recalled

That's 1,060 cars altogether are affected.

~~~
btian
That's misleading. All 53,000 vehicles need to be inspected, but Tesla expects
~1000 vehicles to have problem.

Source: I received recall notice.

------
Grue3
That's more than they produce in a year, right?

